

The Secret Files - Claudus
http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:E_cVwMJtIJkJ:exposed.su/

======
Claudus
Cache of the Russian site hosting hacked celebrity information.

[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/03/11/celebrities-
hacked_...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/03/11/celebrities-
hacked_n_2854786.html)

